# Penicillin And Rats



## troypower17 (Mar 5, 2008)

My rat has the respitory disease that alot of rats get, will penicillin help ?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I wouldn't give them medication without visiting a vet. Though it may help (or may not), the dose could be difficult to determine.

Most commonly, I think rats are given baytril and or doxy for URIs.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have heard of rats being given penicillin or penicillin based medication. BUT I wouldn't reccommend giving anything without first seeing a vet. I would say it's far too risky-a medication to fool about with

As Forensic says, there are some very common abs that can be used to treat rats with the same effect - many vets prefer to use these, as they are tried and tested time and time again


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

as all others have said... never attempt to give prescription medications... ever. 

if you do not know the proper dosage you can cause severe damage to the internal organs or all kinds of nasty things.

It just so happens that an overdose of penicillin in a rat can result in a seizure & death.


----------



## MeelyMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

My little sassy came down with Bronchitis (I am a Cert EMT) and was able to tell with a stethoscope due to the rattling in her lungs. I went to the feed store, and shot her up with a tiny bit of penicillin. She perked right up in a couple of days and is doing great!

I gave her 10 units in an insulin syringe


----------

